# 1 month old already



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't believe my babies are 1 month old already! They are starting to bark and get so excited when we come in the room. I love them!

Astro









Celeste









3 puppies









The only picture I got of Sol (on the left)


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww...they are so previous!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow! Now that is complete "happiness" in a 3-pack! They are really stunning babies, and I am drooling over them..


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

aww... what beautiful little babies.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG! I wish I could have one!! They are so precious!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Cuteness over load!!!!! EEEEEKKK!!!!!!

Please send little Astro my way!! Really though, they are all gorgeous!! The ridge on Celestes nose is way too cute! x


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

they are just gorgeous, very very cute puppies.x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww they are gorgeous pups


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Adorable puppies! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh they are turning out lovely. Astro is a keeper so far!!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

AWW little sweethearts x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

such beautiful pups!!!


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Too cute for words. I wish I had one of them or ....three. Blessings.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they are so precious! What sweet little faces.


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Soooo Sweet. I want them all .lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OOOOOH, they are way too cute!!! I just want to hold them & love them & squeeze them!! I love Chi's, but there's nothing better than a Chi pup!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG, they are just way too cute!!!!!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww i love them all...soooo cute


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omg such cuteness should have a warning awwww they are gorjusss love them x


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

They are so cuuuuuute!!!


----------



## BlingBlade (Aug 19, 2010)

wow adorable!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll take them all,adorable


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh my what lil sweethearts . they are beautiful xx


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I just want to bring them home! lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, so cute! i want one!!!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow wow wow they are gorgeous!!!! my daughter was looking with me and said i want one mummy! lol


----------



## bubachi (Aug 5, 2010)

adorable! awww


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww!!!!! :love7: Sooooo sweet!


----------

